# Secret fishing trip Scarborough 09 Feb 07 (North Brisbane)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

There is a rumour that quite a few yaks will be in the car park near the Scarborough Hotel, at about 0410. Some ratbag tale about me going back to hunt the squire that I lost earlier this year, he should be hungry enough by now. Last day for a chance to get a point on the scoreboard for the February comp. Further rumour that there are some new yaks to be blooded. The question is..... did SWMBOAAT give me a leave pass.... or was I dreaming.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

